# Looking for fishing partners. ( I have a boat)



## Flig2012 (Feb 15, 2013)

As everyone knows fishing isn't a cheap hobby by any means. Lately I have been having trouble finding people to come fish and split the gas. (And the ones I do find don't like to fish hard.. Just kinda come for the ride) anyways I'm 20 years old and am a very avid fisherman. ( not a pro but not a "newbie") I have grown up fishing Galveston, Christmas and Matagorda bay with my dad since I could remember. I fish Wednesday-Sundays and focus a lot on wade fishing and drift fishing. I run a 18'9 2004 alumacraft w/ a 2004 90 yahama on a jack plate. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to go with you. Sent you a pm. I know I am a little older than you but I love to fish maybe we can teach each other somthing about fishing. I am wanting to learn more about fishing with arties.. I penlty of very good tackle.


----------



## oldrich (Apr 10, 2012)

I will go with my problem is working all the time mon. - fri. I grew up fishing in corpus but live here now. I also am looking for something to do with corpus fishing. I may be a little older but still will and do fish hard. now it is just with my kids. I have a sea hunt triton 202.


----------



## Vozer (Mar 12, 2014)

I am available 4/24 or 4/25 I live in Victoria.
Always fish hard, there is no other way!!!


----------

